# Question



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What exactly are you asking? Your question makes no sense.


----------



## aholman (Jun 4, 2012)

*More*



Speed Racer said:


> What exactly are you asking? Your question makes no sense.


Do u like a particular clinicians, do u want to hear from vets, want to question judges, want new horse tech. Want do u (the rider) want at horse expo?


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

Open bar


----------



## aholman (Jun 4, 2012)

A lounge with Beer & Wine.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I would like tons of different demos and some stuff for average horsey people who arent into eventing - ive always found they are geared more that way :/ Itd also be cool to have some horsey experts to talk to, maybe a stall people can visit for horse behavioural advice? Hope this helps!


----------



## aholman (Jun 4, 2012)

Great Suggestions and Perspective!


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, i just remembered, its always great to have plenty of seating. Really random i know lol but there never seems to be enough haha!


----------



## aholman (Jun 4, 2012)

Bleachers Ok?


----------



## aholman (Jun 4, 2012)

*Who is your favorite Clinician or Seminar presenter*

Who has been the Clinician or Seminar presenter that you can't wait to see again?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I think it's important to pick an audience and stick with it. Here we have an expo that is intended to be for all disciplines, but the footing is terrible for the english disciplines and no one with a decent horse will go. So then it's all western, and all the western people think the english people are idiots that can't even canter because none of the good english people will go. They try to orient it towards high performance as well and bring in very good clinicians that I would like to ride with, and then give them crap riders and then the clinicians think we're all inbred hicks too. The most memorable was two years ago when the one guy started yelling at the organizers, on mike, with the riders in the ring, openly complaining about the "**** he was given to work with" and "what the hell is he supposed to do with it".

So yeah, point is, choose your facility and footing wisely for what you are trying to do!!


I personally would love to see veterinarians lecturing about performance horses and maintaining soundness and developing fitness programs, performance farriers lecturing on hoof mechanics and the importance of good hoof maintenance and then independent saddle fitters talking about equipment. I would love to have Dr. Hilary Clayton do a lecture to non professionals as well.


----------



## aholman (Jun 4, 2012)

Great Input, Thanks


----------

